# Bill both 43248 & 43249?



## SUEV (May 10, 2012)

Can 2 different dilations be billed at the same session?  My provider performed an EGD w/balloon dilation and then a savary dilation over a guidewire.  There isn't a CCI edit against it but it seems like only one should be billed.  Can anyone help on this?
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## coachlang3 (May 10, 2012)

Did the doctor dictate in the note the measurements of where he did the dilations?  It could be helpful if the payor comes back looking for notes.

That's about it though, you can bill both.

Well let me clarify a bit.

Did he do one, find it unsuccessful and then do it the other way?  If that's the case then you would only charge the successful dilation.


----------



## lmoreau (May 11, 2015)

*43248 and 43249*

Physician performed both dilation same session but neither were successful, so do I put modifer 22 on the one with the highest RVU's, because it was same site??


----------



## melissapr28 (Jan 31, 2022)

This data is very dated. Can anyone offer advise on billing the 43248 and 43249 together in the same session. The first approach did not show any abnormality so it was decided to proceed dilation of the entire esophagus.


----------

